# Shrinking testicles on Trt.



## MadeInDixie (Sep 17, 2019)

I have been on 200mg Cyp for over a year now and over the past couple of months my testicles haven't been hanging the way they were before. I know it's because my body isnt producing it's own test, but what can I do to combat this and have them get as close to how they were to begin with? My doc started me taking half a Clomid a day but is there anything else that I can do to help this out? Thanks.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 17, 2019)

HCG 500iu and you’ll be good as new.


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2019)

Smack 'em with a mallet. They'll plump right up!


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 17, 2019)

Why do you care how they are hanging?  lol


----------



## Seeker (Sep 17, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> Why do you care how they are hanging?  lol



haha maybe he likes to t bag his lady.


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2019)

Or maybe he likes to fruitbowl his lady! :32 (20):

Mine doesn't care for it, but to each their own.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 17, 2019)

What Viduus said - HCG will swole the boys back up fer yer Missus to swat at.


----------



## bigdog (Sep 17, 2019)

Im glad mine aint hanging like they used to LOL... HCG or smack em like mentioned above should get you right!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 17, 2019)

View attachment 8516


I want my nuts all over her face. Yeah, some hcg will take care of them shrinky nuts man


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 17, 2019)

What the heck is a fruit bowl?  lol


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2019)

From the Urban Dictionary :

Fruitbowl:
when a guy tucks his twig and berries back by his crack when mooning someone, which ends up looking like a banana and some apples (or oranges, if you prefer) coming out of a fruitbowl!


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 17, 2019)

HCG will take care of the size, but if anyone has a solution for getting the volume back up im listening.
I used to shoot 6 or 7 strong ropes before trt, now im getting 1 or 2 weakly.
Im also on hcg and occasionally clomid, to no avail.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 17, 2019)

I haven’t noticed a loss in volume, maybe slightly.  

I am glad to shrink a bit though... I always had to be careful not to dip my balls while dropping a deuce. Worst feeling ever.


----------



## Overwhelmed2 (Sep 18, 2019)

Is HCG injection only?


----------



## Jaydub (Sep 18, 2019)

Usually when I'm cruising on a decent dose my cum shots are spectacular. Like, my ol lady looks like a glazed donut. The only difference when on as opposed to off is when I'm on, I can do that 2 or 3 times a day..


----------



## bugman (Sep 18, 2019)

My boys have been shriveled since the vasectomy. I wonder if hcg will help me??


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 18, 2019)

I only clicked because I noticed their was an attachment, was hoping one of you ****ers posted a pic of your tiny balls


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 18, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> HCG will take care of the size, but if anyone has a solution for getting the volume back up im listening.
> I used to shoot 6 or 7 strong ropes before trt, now im getting 1 or 2 weakly.
> Im also on hcg and occasionally clomid, to no avail.



When I was on 1,000 iU of HCG per week, my wife thought I was Peter North!

I recently dropped the HCG again because of estradiol issues on it.  It's a never ending battle where even Anastrozole can't control the estrogen related side effects that I get from HCG.  The crappy thing is they are unpredictable in my case.  Things can be going fine and next thing you know, I'm tearing up on one of those SPCA commercials.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 18, 2019)

bugman said:


> My boys have been shriveled since the vasectomy. I wonder if hcg will help me??



I had a vasectomy, my doctor knows I had a vasectomy, and he still prescribed HCG to me.  I think the elevated mood crap on it is overrated though...  EDIT:  But I can assure you that the boys will plump back up and the jizz will flow!  My first doctor didn't believe in HCG and I was hit with 250 mg of sustanon per week which dramatically reduced my volume.  It came back after switching doctors and jumping on the HCG train.


----------



## heady muscle (Sep 18, 2019)

Viduus said:


> HCG 500iu and you’ll be good as new.


This This!!


----------



## Dog-guy (Sep 18, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I had a vasectomy, my doctor knows I had a vasectomy, and he still prescribed HCG to me.  I think the elevated mood crap on it is overrated though...  EDIT:  But I can assure you that the boys will plump back up and the jizz will flow!  My first doctor didn't believe in HCG and I was hit with 250 mg of sustanon per week which dramatically reduced my volume.  It came back after switching doctors and jumping on the HCG train.



What does a vasectomy have to do with it?  Doc clip the wrong hoses?


----------



## bugman (Sep 18, 2019)

Dog-guy said:


> What does a vasectomy have to do with it?  Doc clip the wrong hoses?




Not that I know of.  It just happened


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 19, 2019)

Dog-guy said:


> What does a vasectomy have to do with it?  Doc clip the wrong hoses?



Well, the first thing the doc says is "HCG will restore fertility" and I'm like "I had a vasectomy, don't care"

Then he said "It has added psychological benefits" so that was a "fk it, I'll try" moment.

Now, when I have my lab followup, I'm going to ask him if he is OK with me discontinuing it due to the estradiol sides.  Other than jizzing like Peter North, I get nothing out of HCG that I can tell.  I've been on it and off it enough to know that there is literally no difference in my mood, except when my estradiol creeps up and I start getting emotional.  Fk emotional!

EDIT:  If I told you the misconception of the fuller balls and the amount of jizz that many on TRT have, you wouldn't believe me.  I posted my counter argument ad nauseam.  My testicles aren't connected to anything and the jizz shall flow on HCG!

Then their is the Rich Piana argument:  "The higher the balls, the bigger the bigger your dick looks."  No HCG equates to a favorable ball to dick ratio!


----------



## tigerdaddy (Nov 19, 2019)

I actually enjoy that side effect.  Don't get tangled in my pants or laid on!!


----------

